# visa



## orvinio (Jan 8, 2012)

I am married to an EU national with Italian citizenship through birth. I am an american do I need a visa. We are retiring to Orvinio to a new house 16 june 2015


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope.

There are numerous threads on this subject in this very forum, so check those out.


----------

